# OMG! Peace and Quiet! Tanis & Bella



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

I bought some new bully sticks today and thought I would capture the moment on camera! Two dogs happily gnawing away and not picking at each other!























































Yo! Sup! Can I have my stick back now?









Even Jackie got in on the action with a straw!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I love Tanis! the ears OMG so cute!!!
Bella as beautiful as ever


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Gorgeous family!!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

looks like they really enjoyed the bully sticks! Tanis has some great expressions. Though not as funny as that one picture of sweet Jackie under the baby bouncer thingy (sorry I don't know baby stuff lingo...) That was one of the funniest photos I've EVER seen in my life!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks like Bella and Tanis really enjoy their bully sticks. Jackie is gorgeous! You should post the baby bouncer pic again...I missed it somehow. I lvoe the tortie kitties the most. My daughter had one that looked just like Jackie.


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks! Cara, is this the one your talking about? 










The bully sticks are great. Its Tanis's first one. I have deer antlers waiting in the wings for later on!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

That's the one! But I never noticed Bella there delightfully watching the horror before! lol Great photo!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Aren't bully sticks grand?

I don't give them too often, only when I NEED quiet! Hahaha..


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Jen great pics Love the one ear up one ear down one lol

Th baby/cat so precious!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG How did I ever miss that pic!!

marrow bones are great too 
hours of peace and quiet


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

Bella is never far from the baby. I have another cute one to post. I usually put them on facebook. 

That ear doesnt know what it wants to do! Going to give it some time. He's still teething.

Bella loves her kids. 









She makes for a great pillow too!









I couldnt ask for a better dog!

Oh no...now I'm on a picture frenzy.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Jen, the whole family is gorgeous. You've got your hands full - lol I finally got to say that to someone else!









A good chew toy makes the dogs all better. Here's wishing you a calm quiet day today!


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

How cute!!!! Love the pics!!!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I love your dogs and your piks! Keep them coming !!! Beautiful children too so nice to have a sweet Bella to watch over them.

How long do those Bully Sticks last ? I never tried them but I need some peace and quiet too. 

I have the opposite problem you have My Bella older dog won't leave my puppy Bo alone, she was really bad at first and it has gotten better now. He used to run and hide from her behind the couch and under the deck. She was nonstop tackle nibble play and he wanted to nap.


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

I guess it just depends on the dog. Bella was done with hers in about 30 minutes and Tanis was done in about 90 minutes. Now he's off to squeak the cuz until my ears ring.


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

They are adorable!!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferHNow he's off to squeak the cuz until my ears ring.


LOL, I feel that ear ache. Otto LOVES his cuz and any squeeky toy. Now that his mouth is bigger, he likes to pop the small jolly ball in and out, that's a much less annoying noise!


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

I just love Tanis!!!!! Great pics! They are both beautiful!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Great pics! 

Bully sticks do not last long at my house! 

Shadow goes and finds his cuz when I am on the phone!










That pic of Jackie is hilarous!!! I really LOL!!







I had never seen that one!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I went out an bought a Cuz since you all have them, and boy did I regret it!! Luckily my JRT chewed its feet off and then ripped out the squeker, now it is just a ball with some holes.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

great pics


----------

